
In 2019, Is YC Worth It? - jenthoven
https://www.kapwing.com/blog/is-yc-worth-it/
======
trpc
You guys are too loud for a shitty meme generator website, probably you got
the illusion of success and think you're entitled to spam us on HN every
couple of days with your fake wisdom

------
arciini
I think the point in the article about it being less useful if you already
have a decent network is huge. What we saw in VC is that warm intros are so
much more productive than even YC Demo Day leads (which are in turn slightly
better than intros through requests).

If you can line up a large number of them (through having worked in the Bay
Area a lot, through your past employers), then you have a huge leg up that
makes Demo Day less useful

